# Me & My gf's 350Z



## yafayu (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

my favorite color


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

i wish i had a 350
and a girlfriend for that matter

both are nice :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What edition is it? Ex : Track, Enthusiast, etc.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

dang, i dont know why i feel so compelled to ask you what kind of shoes youre wearing...


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

^^ lol..sweet looking Z


----------



## fanl (Jun 24, 2004)

nice car..

but.. ugly shoes =[


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Awww, so sweet.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

asian hottie...not you...sorry


----------



## 95seRguy (Oct 4, 2004)

nice car.... but for the love of god wash that thing man!


----------



## yafayu (May 31, 2003)

it's performance package


SKD_Tech said:


> What edition is it? Ex : Track, Enthusiast, etc.


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

i like it......but wash that thing and make it shine and PLEASE get different shoes for that suit


----------

